

101 Ways to Save Apple (2007) - chl
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/5.06/apple_pr.html

======
datalist
102\. Launch a polished (and more finger-friendly) version of existing
touchscreen phones, get the marketing right, and claim you just invented the
smartphone.

